# Iphone bloqué en recovery (LOGO itunes + appel urgenT) HELP



## charnaud (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour!

je viens demander aide d'urgence!
Mon iphone V1 est  resté bloqué sur le cable itunes+ appel urgence, il reconnait mon  réseaux bouygues et je peut recevoir et emmettre appel mais rien d'autre
il  est bloqué suite a une MAJ officiel d'apple que j'ai faite sur itunes,  il m'a demander de le mettre a jour sous le firmware 3.1.3 ce que j'ai  fait sans savoir qui'il etait jailbreaké (je l'ai acheter d'occaz sur  leboncoin)
cela fait deux jours non stop que je cherche sur des tutos  mais rien jai tout essayer !

re jailbreak avec blackrain  (impossible car mon ordi me dit que blackra1n a cesser de fonctionner)
re  jailbreak avec spirit (impossble mon ordi me dit error code 1)
re  jailbreak avec redsn0w (qui a marché mais suite a ca mon iphone resté  bloqué sur la pomme au démarrage) donc je le remmetait a jour sur itunes  en mode DFU puis restauration ce qui me faisait revenir en mode  recovery (logo itunes + appel urgence)
Ziphone qui ne donne rien  etc...

- Je precise que pour les logiciels ne fonctionnant pas je  les ai fait exécuté en tant qu'administrateur et même en mode sans  echec..........

et restauration itunes ne donne rien il reste  toujours en mode recovery ...


je suis completement desespéré  mon iphone a tout juste une semaine :'(
Je vous en suppli HELP  (détaillé et expliqué je suis pas très callée en informatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) !!!!!! 




iphone 2G 8go firmware 3.1.3 (ce qui me  l'a bloqué)
Pc windows seven  .....


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2010)

charnaud a dit:


> je suis pas très callée en informatique



Et bien, voila a quoi cela mène de jouer les apprentis jaillebreackqueur quand on ne sait pas ce que l'on fait. 

Dommage pour toi, ça fait cher la semaine d'iPhone.


----------



## charnaud (24 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Et bien, voila a quoi cela mène de jouer les apprentis jaillebreackqueur quand on ne sait pas ce que l'on fait.
> 
> Dommage pour toi, ça fait cher la semaine d'iPhone.




euh sauf que je ne savais pas qu'il etait jailbreaké 
je ne pense pas que ce soit la peine de repondre pour dire ce genre de chose
merci.


----------



## sanakro (24 Août 2010)

bonjour,

as-tu essayé de faire une réinstallation complète du firmware ?

pour ça, télécharges le fichier ipsw correspondant à ton appareil, et tu fais une installation manuelle via itunes (sous windows, cliques sur restaurer en maintenant le touche maj enfoncée, ce qui t'affichera une fenêtre dans laquelle il faudra sélectionner le fichier précédemment téléchargé )


----------



## charnaud (24 Août 2010)

Oui bien sur j'ai essayé mais rien en fait il faut que je reinstalle le firmwaure 3.1.2 qui etait avant la MAJ sur l'iphone ?


----------

